# Grain Elevator and others



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

We would like to present our lastest creations:

First we have a grain elevator





















Next we have an Engine repair shop












This is a shot from the inside; we build a walkway witha a crane.












And finally an industrial building which is about 57" long by 45" wide x 40" tall. The reason it was made this big is because it covers the water pump for the pond next to it.

































This is all we have...so far..until we find something else to build.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Those are amazing structures. Great job!!! They sure would look nice on my layout.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW! 

How much to build for sale?


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan- 

Could you give the dimensions of the doors for the engine house and also the center to center dimension on the doors? 

Beautiful buildings.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, what's the foot print on the structures?


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Dan, those are fantastic! All 3 of them! Very nice work, I may have to count my pennies and make some purchases soon.

-Will

p.s. - Is that Dennis' layout? I sure wish I could see it some day, it is an inspiration to me.


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Just amazing! Please tell me that you plan on producing for sale.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Wooooo.. very nice.. Me Likey..


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

concrete roadbed,,cool.. 
Very nice Dan. I will have to go to your site and see the street value of those.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I too would love to purchase a couple of those. What is your web site?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOO thanks alot Dan.. you know i bought 6 of your buildings and a 48 inch turntable last summer and still havent had a chance to paint them, but i use them at the train shows and there AWSOME..... im most definatly interested in the engine repair building.. but it needs to be longer can you do that??? if so you have my email please contact me and we can arrange an order... heres a video of some of your buildings in action.. and by the way outstanding job you guys do on these buidings...
Nick. 

.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan's web site is: 

http://www.eaglewingsironcraft.com/ 

He's an advertiser on MLS. 

And of course he can make any of his buildings "longer"  

The outdoor locations that are shown in his above posts were taken at Dennis Sirrine's place (for those curious about general perspective in a GRR setting)...


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello everybody first of all let me apologize for taking a while to answer your questions. I cannot be online as much as I would like. Thank you Duncan for answering some of those questions. And thank you all for your comments it is really rewarding to hear good comments about the buildings. I really enjoy creating and contributing to model railroading. 

My website is www.eaglewingsironcraft.com there you can find information about all the buildings we have available along with picture galleries of detailed buildings. For those interested I’ll be happy to give a special discount on any of our buildings to MLS members. You can contact me directly at [email protected]

Nick thanks for your comments and the video. We can do any length that you want and that is also true for any of the buildings. We can do custom modifications to any building. For example the last building is a variation of our I – 8 Industrial building enlarged to cover the water pump; it also has a slanted side to go along the track and a hinged door on one of the sides to access the pump. 
By the way that big black building is part of Dennis Sirrine’s Layout. He also have some other buildings like the engine house and several of our bridges as well.



The dimensions for the grain elevator are: 37½” long by 29” wide by 40½” tall. The small shed on the back of the building is 5” wide by 6” tall and the larger one at the front is 7” wide by 7 ½” tall.

The Engine house is 35 ½” long by 27” wide and 22 ½” tall. The doors are 6” wide by 8½” tall the distance from center to center of the doors is 8½”. 
Thanks again everybody 


Dan.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ahh...._very_ nice looking buildings! I'll have to check out your website.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know how many times I have looked at these photos. These buildings ARE made for outdoors.. Its just for some of us who can and may try to build them just won't let go of our $$. Plus there is shipping. 
I like the engine house but mine would have to be able to have 3 E units in a row. 
Wonder if you can buy it in parts layed flat, then bolted together?? 
Just wondering....


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty, 

They are made for outdoors, they are powder coated with a rust resistant gray primer and easy to paint or glue wood and other materials too. What do you mean by three engine units in a row? It has three bays for engines to utilize or do you mean something else? 

We also thought about making parts for people to put them together, that would mean more parts, design etc.. on our end which might affect the $$. Plus having it welded together makes it sturdier and nicer looking without bolts and screws showing. 

Dan


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty is that 3 units side by side or three unit in a consist? Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

its been awhile, 3 locos in a line. like in my sig photo. 
Its been nice in the evenings so I have been out working on the RR.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I too would love to have some of your structures but simply could not afford it. 
I understand why they are so expensive but I could build an entire layout for the cost of one of your buildings. 
For those who have the money it is a great purchase I am sure.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Navy Tech I second that emotion!!! Those are for the few gazzillionaires around, unless you just have some money you want to divert right away, and don't care about what you could do with or you could add to your railroad for just that cost of one building. The Regal


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Irondan, 

I'm hesitant to ask, but would you send me a private e-mail on the cost of the grain elevator building? I don't use too many buildings on my layout 
but that is something I've always wanted. I didn't see the price on your site. If we do purchase, can we pickup at your location to save shipping? 

Thanks 
E-Mail: 
[email protected]


----------

